
Yelp deletes all the content - bojanbabic
https://www.news18.com/news/buzz/yelp-tried-to-remove-bugs-on-app-artificial-intelligence-deleted-everything-2003957.html
======
masonic
Repeat of fake news.

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18927938](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18927938)

